# 26" tires



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

Which 26" tire is the best? I can't go over 26" cuz my dealer will void my warranty


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Sure you can. Just keep your stock wheels and tires to put on if you need to take it in for anything. You can run up to a 28" without lift or clutch work.


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

Ok so what's the best 28" tires and rim set up?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

As I mentioned before, this has been covered. Please don't start dupelicate threads, read through one of existings ones & post there if you still have a question.


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

_ The size of the tire doesn't make a difference in traction/performance info for 28 is same for 26. Use the info that is already here.

-admin
_


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's 4 whole pages 

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=5344

Answering the exact same thing.


----------

